# Yew Tree Pub Manchester 1/11



## Bignickb (Feb 1, 2011)

I spotted this place after a photoshoot at the burnt out meatpackers nearby! It’s been empty for years; I had no idea that it had been burnt out until I got inside.
Pretty unstable but once I have a camera in my hands – fear knows no bounds (Within reason, I’m not a nutter) 
I was happy with my results!


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that is burnt out, even the toilet is trying to escape!!!


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 2, 2011)

Blimey, that is a bit fire damaged to say the least. Not much of a future for that building, I would imagine.


----------



## PAXTON (Apr 6, 2011)

If this is the Yew Tree in South Manchester (Northern Moor) I heard something interesting about the place on Radio 4's book of the week yesterday - have a listen - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0101kyv

So it would seem that Bob Hoskins once performed a play in this pub - just wierd !


----------



## Bignickb (Apr 13, 2011)

*Yew Tree pub.*

No, it's in Openshaw!


----------



## PAXTON (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats odd, thats where I am right now !


----------

